# Ford 1210 Tractor bucking



## knew (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone experienced the tractor bucking when pulling a small hill? Problem just started this season. Gets worse as tractor heats up. Almost feels like a relief valve opening and closing. Hard to describe exactly. Got 395 hours on it and bought it used. No problems until now. Help. Grass getting high.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum knew! Sounds like you may have a bad/weak injector or injector pump going bad. Another area to check is the fuel tank, filter, and lines. Contaminated or very old fuel can cause many problems especially if water has condensated in the fuel. 

Open up the fuel tank and have a look with a bright flashlight. See any water globs, or other crud in the bottom? Is the fuel tank equipped with a bottom drain valve? If so, drain out the fuel until you get good clean fuel coming out or drain it all and replace with fresh, known good fuel. I recommend treating the fuel with a good quality fuel additive to help clean up any remaining crud in the system. 

If the fuel is bad, replace the fuel filter(s) as well.

If this does not fix or is not the problem. You may have to pull injectors to get them tested, if they test good, the fuel injection pump is next to look at.

Good luck and be sure to let us know how things work out. 

We love pics in the replies too!


----------



## knew (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. The problem I'm having is with the hydrostatic drive. The bucking actualy can be felt in the peddle. I've changed fluid and filters with little or no change. Just wondering if anyone knows what the pressure at the discharge of the pump should be.


----------

